

Messaging App Jott Is Blowing Up Among Junior High and High Schoolers - chethiya
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/08/messaging-app-jott-is-blowing-up-among-junior-high-and-high-schoolers/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook#.0daw0a:CkMI

======
cleverjake
posted earlier -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9679769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9679769)

